# ttyv* unkillable



## Seeker (May 8, 2012)

For example:

```
2453  v2  Is+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
```
Now I want to kill it:

```
kill 2453
```
It simply reappears

```
27873  v2  Ss+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
```
Is init doing this?
How can I kill it, until next boot.


----------



## phoenix (May 8, 2012)

Yes, this is managed by init.  Have a loot at /etc/ttys.


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2012)

Yes I had a look and don't want to edit it.
Just to kill it once in multi user mode and to stay killed until reboot.


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2012)

It will only stay killed if you edit /etc/ttys, turn off ttyv2 and send a SIGHUP to init(8).


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It will only stay killed if you edit /etc/ttys, turn off ttyv2 and send a SIGHUP to init(8).


No, no. That is a little bit of a *permanent* kill. After reboot it stays killed/down.
However, is there _something_ I can send to init, so it would kill it and not respawn it?
Would this help:

```
# Drop into SUM
shutdown now
```
Then killing it? I'm at faculty so can't test it now.


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2012)

Seeker said:
			
		

> However, is there _something_ I can send to init, so it would kill it and not respawn it?


No.


----------

